

Show HN: Petcube for Apple Watch, best way to stay in touch with your pet - gohighbrow
https://petcube.com/apple-watch

======
kindlez
$200 seems like a lot. $50-80 would be the sweet spot, but I'm not sure what
your costs are, or the quality of the product.

